# How are these supplies for a cage?



## bj1998 (Jun 10, 2011)

I want to make a C&C cage for Thorne.  How are these?

http://www.target.com/p/ClosetMaid-Wire ... .adjacency

http://www.guineapigzone.com/c-and-c-ca ... -coro-base

Could you please give me a link to a website with cheap but still reliable C&C cages?

I only have 50$ to spend Please and Thank you!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

bj1998 said:


> I want to make a C&C cage for Thorne.  How are these?
> 
> http://www.target.com/p/ClosetMaid-Wire ... .adjacency


Those cubes are no good. The grid spacing is too far apart. You need the grids that have 9 openings.


----------



## bj1998 (Jun 10, 2011)

Ok do you know where I can find any?


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Those cubes are the ones that I used for my C&C cage, but my coroplast is 10" high. If you are using the coroplast from that guinea pig website, you'll need to get the cubes with 9 squares across since the coroplast doesn't go high enough up to keep a hedgie from the larger squares (skinny & young hedgies can slide right out). Here's a link

http://www.amazon.com/Whitmor-6070-1723 ... 53&sr=8-50


----------



## bj1998 (Jun 10, 2011)

Okay Thanks but where do I get the coroplast from then?


----------



## bj1998 (Jun 10, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Orange-Corrugated ... 675&sr=8-3

Would this be enough?


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

You can get it from the guinea pig site you linked to. If you want to be able to customize how tall the coroplast walls are (which is nice - less to worry about as far as your hedgie escaping), you should do a google search for sign stores near your area. For example, if you live in Detroit, type "sign stores Detroit Michigan" into the google search bar. 

I got a 4 foot x 8 foot sheet of coroplast for $18 from a sign store and they even cut it into certain size pieces for me. Then I used zip ties to attach the pieces of coroplast together and put the entire thing inside the cubes and zip tied the coroplast to the cubes. 

The site you JUST linked to (the orange coroplast one) would give you enough coroplast for a 3 cube x 2 cube cage with 10" walls.


----------



## bj1998 (Jun 10, 2011)

I just still don't understand the orange sheets so they won't fit? Hmmm..So around what size would I need??'

Thanks and sorry for all of these questions!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

? I said that the orange coroplast that you linked to WOULD give you enough for a C&C cage that is 3 cubes long by 2 cubes wide with 10 inch high walls. Which would be 42 inches long by 28 inches wide by 10 inches tall.


----------

